# My new greenhouse



## iwillard (Jul 28, 2017)

Hope this will work.https://www.dropbox.com/s/vf40mt20j182ui8/P1060288.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vn74atngfztn7c3/P1060290.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bvlg1nv1s92j2a8/P1060318.JPG?dl=0


----------



## Gilda (Jul 28, 2017)

Gorgeous ! Congratulations !


----------



## troy (Jul 28, 2017)

Wow!!! Beautiful!! Someday.... I will get one like yours!! Soon as I win the lottery!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 28, 2017)

Looks very spacious. How big is it?


----------



## iwillard (Jul 28, 2017)

Thank you, Gilda and Troy. 

It's 36' X 16' and needs to be filled once everything settles down. There are still issues with it, 4 evaporative coolers and aluminum shading proved not to be enough to keep the temperatures down. Still waiting for the fitted shades to arrive and they will come back to install it.


----------



## abax (Jul 28, 2017)

Wonderful growing space, but it needs some mess in there.
If you can spare the money, it would be wise to install two
louvers/shutters in one end and an exhaust fan at the
opposite end along with some humidifiers. That keeps the air moving and the high humidity keeps the plants
cooler. The louvers and exhaust fans can be set on
timers/ temp. control to come on automatically. Yeah,
I know, more money!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 29, 2017)

That is enormous!!
Light coloured shade cloth (not black/green) will help with heat and the 'Aluminet'.


----------



## Justin (Jul 29, 2017)

Wow !!!!!


----------



## blondie (Jul 29, 2017)

wow that what you call a greenhouse, very Victorian.


----------



## Markhamite (Jul 29, 2017)

Sooooooooo....jealous. Can't wait to see it filled! :drool:


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 29, 2017)

Wow! Beautiful growing area. I echo Angela's comments; invest in a ventilation system that would also act as a backup in case the cooling system shoots craps. Aluminet shade cloth will be a big help in keeping summer temps down. An under-bench misting system controlled by a humidistat would also be something I'd look into.


----------



## iwillard (Jul 29, 2017)

Welcome to Georgia when it comes to building or adding to your property! 

This greenhouse sent Texas Greenhouse engineers to the drawing boards many times. It had to be built to withstand Hurricane #3 category, even the top and side vents had to be retrofitted with automatic controls to shut down once the wind reaches 75mph in order to pass the inspections. Thankfully, they didn't scrape the aluminum shades but once the shade cloths arrive, we'll get an inspection on it too since they have to drill certain parts of the structure. 

My only other option for cooler air is the split air conditioner/heater combo to replace the heater.


----------



## spujr (Jul 29, 2017)

What's your heating system? Looks very nice, quite jealous .

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## iwillard (Jul 29, 2017)

The heating system is Modine LP heater, not very important in this part of the state. We get few nights below 40F, overall winter nights are in the 50's.


----------



## abax (Jul 29, 2017)

What could the inspectors possibly object to removing
two panels on either side of the front entrance and one
exhaust fan in the back??? Wait until the inspectors leave
and install the louvers/exhaust fan yourself. It's really
quite easy to do. I won't tell if you don't!


----------



## iwillard (Jul 29, 2017)

Thank you for not telling Angela.

Actually, it has to do with hurricane regulations where the wind can penetrate blowing out glass and metal dangering public or something to that effect. You should see the flood vents they requested to be in place. Smart vents and can only open when it senses water over certain pressure.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 4, 2017)

Damn! What a mess! Too many regs. It doesn't look like you're anywhere near public space. Are you?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 4, 2017)

When I first started reading this post I said to myself that looks very similar to mine. Then I see it is also a Texas Greenhouse. I assume you went with polycarbonate, did you? I went with double glass and the motors have always had a hard time pushing out the vents. Next year I may pull out the glass on the vents and replace it with polycarbonate in order to cut down on the wait. Also we had to put screws threw the push outs so that we didn't get slippage. I am currently in the process of putting a exhaust fan. I can't put a vent on the other side of the greenhouse because it is attached to the house. However, it should work fine with the bottom vents. Texas Greenhouse stated we only needed one small interior fan. We have four, two of the original small ones and a couple of larger ones.


----------



## iwillard (Aug 4, 2017)

Marshes of Georgia, it involve the county run off officials, Army Corps of Engineers and Dept.of Natural Resources. Can't even move a single blade of grass without having them breathing down your neck but we wanted marsh front and possibly deep water, got both wishes fulfilled. We have 12 acres, only 3 acres is on high grounds and have neighbours on either side hence we must comply with every rules and regulations.




SlipperKing said:


> Damn! What a mess! Too many regs. It doesn't look like you're anywhere near public space. Are you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## iwillard (Aug 4, 2017)

It is tempered glass on 3 sides, only the back where coolers and heating system area is polycarbonate. I also have 3 upper fans plus the evaporative coolers are set on high, it's like a wind tunnel in there. I keep checking the leaves when the temperatures hit 90+, they feel cool to the touch. Have few intermediate Phrags and they are sitting on the floor where it is 10 to 15 degrees cooler. I have a misting system for cooling but too afraid to turn it on due to high temps- high humidity conditions. 
I joined the St.Augustine Orchid Society (same hardiness zone) hoping I can learn how to grow in this heat and humidity, things I didn't worry much up north. 




Bob in Albany said:


> When I first started reading this post I said to myself that looks very similar to mine. Then I see it is also a Texas Greenhouse. I assume you went with polycarbonate, did you? I went with double glass and the motors have always had a hard time pushing out the vents. Next year I may pull out the glass on the vents and replace it with polycarbonate in order to cut down on the wait. Also we had to put screws threw the push outs so that we didn't get slippage. I am currently in the process of putting a exhaust fan. I can't put a vent on the other side of the greenhouse because it is attached to the house. However, it should work fine with the bottom vents. Texas Greenhouse stated we only needed one small interior fan. We have four, two of the original small ones and a couple of larger ones.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 4, 2017)

Yea, mine in double pane glass and that is where the problem comes in with the vents. Too much weight. Are you using the same size and type motors to open both the top and bottom vents? Also what is the name and specific model of the motors opening the top vents? Knowing that information would be very helpful to me. My motors are Johnson and have all the specifics but not currently at hand (model and such). The push rods that are made of aluminum have bent trying to open my vents. Just had some thicker ones made and installed earlier this week.


----------



## iwillard (Aug 4, 2017)

Bob,

I will look up the motors for both the top and side vents first thing in the morning and let you know.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Aug 5, 2017)

It,s huge, good luck


----------



## iwillard (Aug 5, 2017)

Thank you,Mark!


Bob,

Here's the picture of the motor running the side and top vents.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9ggm0nbtvh5epya/P1060389.jpg?dl=0

There are 4 for top vents and 6 for the side vents.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 6, 2017)

That is the same motor that they sent me, when I needed a new replacement. However, they charged me 3 times what I could have bought it for from via Supplyhouse.com. Keep that in mind. It also was not the same motor that crapped out on me. The only negative I see, is this motor doesn't keep the vents open if you lose power. My other ones I can lock in position by turning off the individual switch for that motor. This is not a real problem for me as I have a generex generator that is run on propane that kicks in within 5 or 8 seconds after losing power. We spent all day yesterday installing a exhaust fan just in case the vents don't open. Like I say, have been having trouble with slippage from the weight of the double pain glass. I very strongly suggest you use self tapping screws and drill threw every single one of the collars, not just the ones where the motors are. My g.h. is 20 feet long and they were going to use only one motor per side vent and top vent when they thought they were going to use double pain polycarbonate. When I pointed out the contract said double pain glass all around, they then put two motors on the top vent and left one on the side. If you have any questions or need clarification as to anything I'm suggesting, just shoot me a e-mail. Would be more then glad to give you a couple of pointers, that I have learnt the hard way. Due to $$$, am holding off changing the glass on the vents to poly, but will do so next year. Have had my g.h for maybe 12 years or so.


----------



## iwillard (Aug 6, 2017)

Thank you for all the tips, Bob! We bought an on demand LP generator and waiting for the installers plus the gas company will eventually show up to bury the LP tank as we cannot have them free standing unless they are built to a code. I'm sure I'll be calling on your good nature to help me out time to time, my other greenhouse was built by Florian and this time we decided to go with Texas Greenhouse and I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 9, 2017)

That's a gorgeous setup!!! :drool:


----------



## Migrant13 (Aug 12, 2017)

Fantastic greenhouse and wish you good luck with it all. Despite the learning curve, must be crazy exciting to have that set-up. Your plants will explode.


----------



## iwillard (Aug 13, 2017)

Thank you eOrchids and Migrant! 

They are growing like weeds, they seem to love the heat and humidity despite my all worries.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 15, 2017)

Nice. Is this where you grew and flowered the C. tibeticum?


----------



## iwillard (Aug 16, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice. Is this where you grew and flowered the C. tibeticum?



No, I grew it outside (daytime temps in mid-60's). We had few nights in the low 30F and had to bring it into the basement.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 17, 2017)

OK, I got you. 

I looked up Waverly, and I'm afraid that C. tibeticum won't grow in your climate regardless. These are plants of high mountains where day time temps rarely exceed 80 F. Your neck of the woods is too warm for too long for its liking. Sorry to say that...


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 17, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> OK, I got you.
> 
> I looked up Waverly, and I'm afraid that C. tibeticum won't grow in your climate regardless. These are plants of high mountains where day time temps rarely exceed 80 F. Your neck of the woods is too warm for too long for its liking. Sorry to say that...



Is there something she can do to initiate early dormancy, and stick the plant in the fridge in May (or April)? Supposedly there are people who grow pubscens in southern florida; they bring the plant out in Nov, and in March/April, the plant goes int he fridge.


----------

